# feed to another mantis???? are you....



## sk8erkho (May 16, 2008)

> Now ya know I post a lot of pics of crippled babies here, about all I do post tongue.gif , I usually keep them fat and happy till the end, the last one I had watched me every time I came in the room, her head would follow me around, she was a fattie when I got done, I grow em big here in the country, more like little cows than crippled mantis laugh.gif .


I really admire this, because this is a sentiment I also share. I have had some really messed up mantids from mismolts but not so messed up that they could not be salvaged and fed and kept healthy right up until the end. I know some may feel like why bother it's probably more trouble than it's worth. I have personal reasons why I do this so feeding it to another insect or pet isn't in the cards for my babies!!! Call it what you want! I choose to give em a chance and when the end comes it's freezer time or they go on their own. huhm.... feed my babies to another mantis....


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 17, 2008)

Thanks, I also like to take them and put them outside if the weather is nice on a bush. This way they get to be outside for awhile, They always seem to die right away when I do this, which really bothers me too! The last one that got to go outside before winter came, was a female chinese. She was dying so I took her out and sat her on an evergreen and within minutes she died. If it is winter I put them on a house plant.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (May 18, 2008)

Hibiscusmile- Aww that is so sweet. I find myself doing similar things especially with my old mantises who are getting up there in age. I really do think they appreciate being outside and getting some fresh air and watching the world whiz by them. One of the reasons I love screen cages is I can hang them near a window during the day so they can look out. I often find them tracking cars, people, and anything else that passes by. I also love to take them out for some daily out of the cage time. So many of them seem to love plopping down on a comfy perch in my room and watch TV while munching on their dinner. They especially seem to love any of the sci fi movies with giant insects that run around, squashing people.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 19, 2008)

Ha ha ha, a good sci fi movie is a good way to relax, I could go for a lay down on the couch myself with a good movie, have you ever seen the sci fi "mystery theaters"? i love those 3 guys who host the show!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (May 21, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Ha ha ha, a good sci fi movie is a good way to relax, I could go for a lay down on the couch myself with a good movie, have you ever seen the sci fi "mystery theaters"? i love those 3 guys who host the show!


Oh I've caught that every once in a while in the middle of something, but never sat down and watched a complete show (it has episodes right, or is it just one movie?) Oddly I haven't been keeping up with the sci fi channel lately.


----------

